# Could this finally be a little boy???



## katealim

So as most of you know I am expecting baby #3! We have 2 girls and are hoping for a boy. Had my 12+6 week scan today and although the head looks girly there's def. a little something, something between the legs; just not sure if it's too early to tell what that might mean. Please have a look, especially those with boys and let me know what you think!
 



Attached Files:







export--72677951.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 48









export--72680771.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 71


----------



## chetnaz

I can't tell from the first pics but I see what you mean in the second! Definitely something there! I really hope it turns out to be a little boy for you. Xx


----------



## katealim

chetnaz said:


> I can't tell from the first pics but I see what you mean in the second! Definitely something there! I really hope it turns out to be a little boy for you. Xx

Thanks. The first pic is of the legs, (apparently)...kind of hard to see that I think!


----------



## Missy86

I am not very good with nubs but I think if it is a nub on the second pic it looks girly sorry

It is in a straight line with the spine


----------



## Angelmarie

I think it's still a bit early to make any guesses even from the nub. I do agree that the nub in the second photo does look girly but i still think that it's s but early. Keep your fingers crossed! Sending you lots of luck xXx


----------



## Mummy2B21

I dont want to dissapoint but it looks like a girly nub to me. as the body slanting upwards and the nub is in-line with the spine. x


----------



## enepsigos

ive just dug all 4 of my scan pics out, 3 boys and 1 girl and compared them to your 2nd photo, im really sorry but i too think its a girl, i really hope im wrong because im not the brightest of sparks when it comes to things like this, its just theres simularities to my daughters scan photo more so then the boys, but hey...theres still time yet, dont give up hope, sending loads of blue dust your way! xx


----------



## Ohmy4

Not to be a downer but Ive looked at nubs for years and the last pic looks girlie. But dont get your hopes up until you get a better scan. Have u schedled a 3/4D scan?


----------



## TwilightAgain

Looking at your scan pic, the nub looks like a little girl to me. :hugs:


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

I would say girl hun, but am no expert xx


----------



## JasperJoe

I think girl too. I have had 3 boys and pregnant with my 4th - (I think boy) I wish I could have a girl but I know I will be so in love with my baby no matter what. Your scan pics look lovely x


----------

